# Idiots and Jetskiis



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

While kayak fishing behind the grand marlin yesterday I had two groups of kids on jet skis make several passes very close to me and one of which was about 5 feet away from my yak... Keep in mind im about 100 feet from the grand marlin docks and there is NO traffic out in the bay. Seeing as how tossing a gotcha at them or kicking their asses will probably get me in trouble.. What can I do or who can I call to report these idiots if it happens again?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually you are right in jet ski grand central. Most likley renters. Not much you can do but find a different place to fish.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Sequoiha said:


> Actually you are right in jet ski grand central. Most likley renters. Not much you can do but find a different place to fish.


I will more than likely just stick to morning trips in that spot I doubt they will be up at 5 am to harass locals


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sequoiha said:


> Actually you are right in jet ski grand central. Most likley renters. Not much you can do but find a different place to fish.


I don't know about here, but up in New Hampshire, it is illegal to ride a jet ski within 100 feet of land OR another vessel at high speeds. I'm sure the FWC would come scream at them if you called. Take a video of them, then the FWC can get their names from the rental place.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Practice your rod lasso technique and next time,they do,it snag the,keys out,of,the jet skis and either drop them overboard or hold them ransom. 


I like the idea of dropping them over...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

dam this new phone is hard to type on.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im sorry that Tourist considering i am one come down and make a bad name for all of us.. i hope you dont have to deal with them again..


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

mcahill4713 said:


> Im sorry that Tourist considering i am one come down and make a bad name for all of us.. i hope you dont have to deal with them again..


Really? You must not understand how dangerous a situation like this can be. If they can come within five feet they can run someone over. My life ain't worth risking for a tourist who is too dam stupid to keep a safe distance from me and my kayak.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Really? You must not understand how dangerous a situation like this can be. If they can come within five feet they can run someone over.


Exactly, jet skis are VERY easy to lose control of. Five feet is not enough stopping room if someone hits a wake wrong and losses control or falls off. That 5 feet will kill a kayaker or even someone in another ski or smaller boat. Tourist or local, it's dangerous. I have rented there before, it could very well have been a local, we sure as hell aren't any smarter than the tourists!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

paintball marker, turn up the PSI and keep the frozen balls on ice. haha


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

SPORE...Stupid People On Rental Equipment.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

if they keep come by you real close go tell one of the employees at the key sailing place cuz they are the ones that rent them out and they open at 9 btw and if the key sailing employees or there management dont do anything call fwc and that buisness along with the customer can be fined or you could just use your snatch hooks


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

If i were in a kayak, i would avoid jet ski area at all costs....if you are running a larger boat and the dumbasses hit your boat, then they will be hurt worse. 

I don't know if any of you remember the astronaut that got killed by his own son on a jet ski last year . they go fast, start to lose control, let off gas(like you would in a car), and lose control even more.... they are called "jet skis" for a reason. they have no brakes and no reverse. I hate those things.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Reckless & Careless Operation - You must operate a PWC in a reasonable and prudent manner. Anyone who operates a PWC or boat with a willful disregard for the safety of persons or property will be cited for reckless operation (a first-degree misdemeanor). All operators are responsible for operating their vessel in a reasonable and prudent manner with regard for other vessel traffic, posted restrictions, in the presence of a divers-down flag, and other circumstances so as to not endanger other people or property. Failure to do so is considered careless operation. Maneuvers which unreasonably or unnecessarily endanger life, limb or property are classified as reckless operation of a vessel (a first-degree misdemeanor) as provided in Florida State Statute 327.33(1). This includes, but is not limited to, a personal watercraft by weaving through congested vessel traffic, jumping the wake of another vessel unreasonably close, or when visibility around the vessel is obstructed, or swerving at the last possible moment to avoid collision. A violation of federal navigational rules is also a violation of Florida law.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to fish right where the jet skis launch from.... think they will wait until "I MOVE ON???" Please, that's like playing poker on the train tracks and getting upset when a train runs you over..... please, share the water... bash away.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Realtor said:


> I want to fish right where the jet skis launch from.... think they will wait until "I MOVE ON???" Please, that's like playing poker on the train tracks and getting upset when a train runs you over..... please, share the water... bash away.


+1. There is too many other places to fish, that doesn't have inexperienced operators. Also off season is coming.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Like I said on page 1, the first response to the OP,, find another place to fish,, they are renters, they dont give a crap, and they dont know the law or the rules, are they stupid sure they are, does it matter. NOPE,, find a different place to fish.. If you fish in Jet Ski Grand Central Station you should expect to be run upon by a jet ski.. they only have 30 minutes to ride and ride they will. AnyWhere...


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

PWC/Boat Rental - A person must be at least 18 years old to rent a PWC in Florida. A rental facility shall not rent any vessel that does not have proper safety equipment on board, exceeds the recommended engine horsepower or load capacity (as stated on the capacity plate), or is not seaworthy. The facility must provide pre-rental or pre-ride instruction on the safe operation of the vessel if it has a motor of 10 horsepower or more. All renters that are required by law to have a boater education ID card, must have the card or its equivalent in their possession and display it before the facility may rent to them. PWC rentals must provide an on-the-water demonstration and a check ride to evaluate the proficiency of renters. All liveries must display boating safety information in a place visible to the renting public. PWC rentals must display safety information on the proper operation of a PWC. The information must include: propulsion, steering and stopping characteristics of jet pump vessels, the location and content of warning labels, how to properly re-board a PWC. This instruction also must include the applicable Navigational Rules to PWC operation, problems with visibility and being seen by other boaters, reckless operation, noise, nuisance, and environmental concerns while operating the PWC on Florida waters.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

*How old do I need to be to rent a PWC?*
Companies in Florida are prohibited from _*renting*_ a Personal Water Craft (_*PWC*_) to anyone under 18 years of age. *Persons 14 years or older may operate a rented PWC, as long as someone 18 or older rented it. You must be at least 18 to enter into a rental contract for a PWC*. 
► A person must be at least *14* years of age
to *operate* a personal watercraft in this state.​ 
► A person must be at least *18* years of age
to *rent* a personal watercraft in Florida.​It is unlawful for a person to knowingly allow a person *under* 14 years of age to operate a personal watercraft (a second-degree misdemeanor).​


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

rocklobster said:


> If i were in a kayak, i would avoid jet ski area at all costs....if you are running a larger boat and the dumbasses hit your boat, then they will be hurt worse.
> 
> I don't know if any of you remember the astronaut that got killed by his own son on a jet ski last year . they go fast, start to lose control, let off gas(like you would in a car), and lose control even more.... they are called "jet skis" for a reason. they have no brakes and no reverse. I hate those things.


 I'm With RCKLBSTR !! I call them fish chasers cause that's what they do. They have the need to buzz around all the fishing piers like they own the water. Eventually a hook is involved & then it starts. Its the "I" own this or rented it. I can do what "I" , Key word, wants. Very selfish or stupid people. Can care less if they are affecting or ruining anyone else's day.:thumbdown:


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> +1. There is too many other places to fish, that doesn't have inexperienced operators. Also off season is coming.


x2 

BTW I fish there often. Never bothered me or the fish.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Those jetski rental places have "zones" they make the clients stay in. Most natives know that the area right there is jet ski central. 
I understand "share the water" but expecting to paddle into a jet ski rental company's "zone", and expecting them to limit their customers riding area even more to cater to your fishing needs is not a good idea, and I don't see it going in your favor. 

A better idea is for you to "share the water" and kayak somewhere people aren't constantly zooming around on jet skis. 

Just the same as those guys who think it's a good idea to find the busiest road during rush hour and ride their bike down it. Is it legal, sure, good idea, not even slightly.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ever snag some mullet? Try the same thing with them and see how they like it!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Going out on a limb here...ditch the yak and get a boat. And a heavy weight fly rod,learn the back hand flip.


----------

